# Green House Supplies



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I just found a good place for my GH covering.We have been using plastic from Lowes but in past couple years its hard to find clear.The box says clear,but its milky not clear.

I called a nursery and they gave me 800 number.

I ordered 20x50' of the real GH plastic covering.I really like it,its clear,will last at least 2 years and cheaper than the hardware plastic.

I ordered a catalog ,next I want some of that shade clothe they use in nurseries.

Not covering GH yet,but bought it before price increase.

Anyone want the address or number let me know.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Good job Meerkat. I had a little 8X12 when we lived in w florida and loved it


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

This is a local companythat has some reall nice stuff. I am lucky enough to to be able to pick my supplies up.

ACF Greenhouse Supplies, Equipment, & Accessories


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Meerkat said:


> Anyone want the address or number let me know.


yes, please; I was wondering why that info wasn't in the post...


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Anyone want the address or number let me know.


Please post it for all to see.

Thanks


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Centraltn said:


> Good job Meerkat. I had a little 8X12 when we lived in w florida and loved it


I was thrilled to find this GH plastic sheeting.it is 6mil I think, but unlike hardware plastic we have used for years it is suppose to last and help plants get right amount of certain rays.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

JustCliff said:


> This is a local companythat has some reall nice stuff. I am lucky enough to to be able to pick my supplies up.
> 
> ACF Greenhouse Supplies, Equipment, & Accessories


Thanks for site.Its good to have several to choose from.I'll chech it out.If my computer will pull up site.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> yes, please; I was wondering why that info wasn't in the post...


Heres the info I could read off the roll.If its not enough,I'l look up the invoice for more info.
AM Leonard Inc.

Poly Grow Film

UVIRAD

937-773-2694

Let me know if this is correct the writting was small and I had to do a back bend to read it.

Can't wait for catalog.It should be here anyday.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

JustCliff said:


> This is a local companythat has some reall nice stuff. I am lucky enough to to be able to pick my supplies up.
> 
> ACF Greenhouse Supplies, Equipment, & Accessories


Site came right up for me and I saved it.Looks like some good prices too.

Shade cloth is next on my wish list.I also liked those automatic vents.

This heat is really bad now and so the GH will be done later.But I ant to get what we can now,in case there is price increase.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I got the catalog today from A.M. Leonard.Also got website and 800 #.

Some prices are better than others,but about average compared to others.

Still a good deal on the plastic Gh sheeting.

A.M. Leonard Tools for the Horticultural Industry since 1885.

1-800-543-8955

Catalog has all kinds of stuff,even chemicle suits and paint and chemicle mask.I don't need those because hubby does'nt paint anymore.But figured some of you serious preppys may want to take a look at them.

I saw a Felco Pruner in there just like the one I bought 16 yr.s ago ,only went up $10 since then to $39.99.

.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Also,this year we moved the GH up against the house as a 3 walled lean to.Its attached to the side of the front porch,south side of course.

Figure we can open windows on the side of the house and use the heat from the house to heat it.

Last couple years to keep seedlings from freezing we used those xmas string lights inder the pots to keep soil warm,worked like a charm.

Won't be doing that this year because GH is connected to house,and the PTB may get picky about it,plus it could cause a fire I guess,just like they could when used to decorate outside your house.

But they sure worked good to keep those plants warm.Had a 2 month leap on the weather.Now I want a GH heating pad for my transplants and seedlings.Saw a couple in the catalog,but they are not cheap.


----------

